# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Աղասի Այվազյանը

## Enipra

Այսօր առավոտյան կյանքի 82–րդ տարում վախճանվել  է անվանի  գրող, կինոսցենարիստ ու կինոռեժիսոր Աղասի Այվազյանը։
 
 
1975թ. նկարահանված «Եռանկյունի» կինոնկարի սցենարի համար Աղասի Այվազյանն արժանացել է ՀՍՍՀ պետական մրցանակի։ Բազմաթիվ գրքերի հեղինակ է։

Կարծում եմ՝ էս մարդն իրավունք ունի դասվելու մեր մեծերի շարքին, ինձ համար նա մտավորական մարդու իսկական կերպար էր։ Ափսոս, որ նրա նմանները գնալով պակասում են։ 
Շատ եմ ցավում այս կորստի համար։  :Sad: 

http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=54773

----------


## Երվանդ

Ափսոս :Sad: , տաղանդավոր մարդ էր, ցավակցում եմ նրա ընտանիքին :

----------


## Մելիք

Հայ արձակի երկու ամենասիրածս հեղինակներից մեկն էր, հանճարեղ երեվույթ էր, բայց դե բոլորն էլ գնում են էլի վերջը: Աստված հոգին լուսավորի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՛ղ, տեսա՞ք, որ հեռուստացույցով նրան ցույց տալիս նա մոտավորապես ասել էր, թե երկար է ապրելու, այնքան, մինչև Հյուսիսային պողոտայի շինարարությունն ավարտվի… Իսկ պողոտայի բացումը մի քանի օր առաջ էր…

----------


## Chuk

Միայն այսօր, նրա մահվան լուրը լսելուց հետո եմ ետադարձ հայացք նետում ու ամոթով նկատում, որ շատ քիչ բան եմ կարդացել նրա ստեղծագործություններից՝ ընդամենը մեկ երկու պատմվածք, իսկ արվեստագետին ճանաչում եմ միայն նրա սցենարներով նկարահանված ֆիլմերից: Սա շատ վատ է, որ այսօրվա իրականությունում մենք ըստ արժանվույն չենք ճանաչում մեր կողքին ապրող մեծերին ու նրանց արվեստի մասին սկսում մտածել, միայն մահվանից հետո: Այսօր ևս մեկ անգամ ցավով նկատեցի, որ պապիկիս սերունդը հեռանում է...

Իմ խորին ցավակցություններն եմ հայտնում արվեստագետի  հարազատներին ու մտերիմներին:

----------


## Enipra

Երևի մոտ մեկ տարի առաջ նրա մասին հաղորդում էր, ու հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էի հիացած լսում նրան ու փորձում որսալ նրա ասած ամեն միտք։ Այդքան խելացի, գրագետ ու միևնույն ժամանակ պարզ ու ամպագոռգոռությունից զերծ խոսք   վաղուց չէի լսել։ Այդ օրը ես հայտնաբերեցի, որ նա նաև հիանալի նկարիչ է։ Շատ էի զարմացել, որ չնայած իր պատկառելի տարիքին, նա հանգիստ օգտվում էր համակարգչից, Ինտերներից։ Իսկ ամենաշատն այն է տպավորվել ,  որ նա պատմում էր, թե գրում է ֆայլերի մասին նոր պիես թե պատմվածք, չեմ հիշում, ու դա ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքրել էր։ Տեսնես հասցրե՞լ է ավարտել այդ գործը, այնպես կկարդայի...

----------


## Tig

Ես շատ եմ սիրում նրա ստեղծագործությունները, մանավանդ էս վերջիններից «Մեղքով հղացածը»՝ կարդացել ե՞ք: Ով գիտի որտեղ և երբ է հոգեհանգիստը և թաղումը:
Ժող ջան, «Անառագաստ նավակներ»-ը, «Եղեգները չխոնարվեցին» կարդացեք չեք փոշմանի, մի խոսքով բոլորն էլ լավն են: Շատ էի ուզում գոնե մի անգամ անձամբ տեսնել նրան, բայց…

----------


## Tig

> Ես շատ եմ սիրում նրա ստեղծագործությունները, մանավանդ էս վերջիններից «Մեղքով հղացածը»՝ կարդացել ե՞ք: Ով գիտի որտեղ և երբ է հոգեհանգիստը և թաղումը:
> Ժող ջան, «Անառագաստ նավակներ»-ը, «Եղեգները չխոնարվեցին» կարդացեք չեք փոշմանի, մի խոսքով բոլորն էլ լավն են: Շատ էի ուզում գոնե մի անգամ անձամբ տեսնել նրան, բայց…


Վայ, ժող. ջան կներեք սխալվել եմ՝  «Անառագաստ նավակներ»-ը, «Եղեգները չխոնարվեցին» Ստեփան Ալաջաջյանիննա: ԲայցԱղասի Այվազյանից էլ շատ բաներ եմ կարդացել, իրոք հանճարեղ են գրված:

----------


## Philosopher

Ցավակացում եմ: Մարդ ենք:

----------


## Մելիք

> Շատ էի ուզում գոնե մի անգամ անձամբ տեսնել նրան, բայց…


Ինձ էլ ծանոթներիցս մեկը խոստացել էր ծանոթացնել, ափսոս էլ անհնարա :Sad: :

----------


## Sunny Stream

Շատ-շատ-շատ ցավում եմ...
Մեր կինոյի լավագույն տարիները կապված են նաև նրա անվան հետ... 
Իսկ գրականությունը դեռ նոր պետք է գնահատվի...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ափսոս... 
Ցավակցում եմ... :Sad:

----------

